# Where did you get your dog?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sort of an informal poll. I am curious to know where forum members got their GSDs and how old they were. If you feel comfortable naming the breeder and/or the amount you paid for the dog, I think that would be interesting. 

And finally, how satisfied are you with your dog (health, temperament, etc)?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

vomVollkommen. <
1,800.00 (plus $200.00 to ship) <
got him at 9 weeks old. <

no health problems. training him was "a piece of cake".
super friendly with people and other animals (not just dogs). <

because of my dogs tempermant, socializing and training
we're able to do so much together.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7Sort of an informal poll. I am curious to know where forum members got their GSDs and how old they were. If you feel comfortable naming the breeder and/or the amount you paid for the dog, I think that would be interesting.
> 
> And finally, how satisfied are you with your dog (health, temperament, etc)?


Sassy was bought from a NC breeder. I saw her grandparents in person and pictures of her mother and father. She was a present from my DH.

We picked her up when she was 8 weeks old. She is now nearly 9 months old and my constant companion.

She has been everything I had hoped for and then some. She is from a non-working line, loves my older female and loves, loves my doxie. She thinks he is her animated toy.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Gia - working lines - from a gsd rescue @ 9 months old - i was a volunteer and only paid her bail fees which were about $65 - temperament i'm 100% satisfied, the volunteer that felt we'd be a good match couldn't have done a better job. she was easy to train, very solid nerves, and "issue" free. health 85% satisfied... she has HD, but its been managed the past 6yrs. no other health concerns.

Tilden - wg showlines - from a gsd rescue @ almost 10 months old - again, paid bail fees which were only $32 - temperament i'm 100% satisfied. not as solid as Gia, but still more or less "issue" free. health 100% satisfied. no health concerns so far - he just made 3.

received (minimal) history on both. birth date, reason for surrender, etc. both are good with people, kids, dogs, cats, etc... quiet, intelligent, affectionate, settle easily, etc...


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

All my shepherds were rescues Bailey we got at 6mos she had fear aggression but got over that with some work Best dog ever I have Galalieo from the shelter .He is around 10 we renamed him Bruiser He is a piece of cake will sometimes nip at other strange dogs but is fine with my dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lackawanna County Humane Society - 3 months old. I don't remember what I paid, it included a spay fee. Health is great. Her temperament is great with people but has some fear issues to be worked out with other dogs.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I got Sigurd at Kolenda Kennels, he came home when he turned 8 weeks old. I paid $2500 for him.

I am completely satisfied with my dog. His health has been top notch, except he had an unfortunate encounter with mouse poison at a friends house, which might have caused some other issues. His hip/elbow results haven't come back from OFA yet. I have no reason to believe he has any issues with hips/elbows. His temperament is fantastic. He's happy, loves people of all ages, loves other dogs. He is strong willed, loves to please. Training him has been really easy, though I admit I haven't been doing as much training as I should. He's cuddly, loyal and just over all a perfect dog.

I'll go back to Kolenda Kennels if I ever get another GSD. I recommend them to everyone







and keep cards on hand!









Sigurd resting on the "dog" couch


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Grimmies came from a small-time breeder in Tennessee. She was just starting out with breeding after having been involved as a trainer, owner, and handler of German Shepherds for the past twenty-five years. Grimm came from her dogs' first litter. She will only breed once every 2-3 years since she is a professional dog trainer and is "always learning more" when it comes to breeding/raising puppies









They just got done building a new 10 acre "facility" - their house, an agility course, a puppy room for introducing puppies to new sights/sounds, etc.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When Morgan was 6 months old I got a call from a VSA worker, Got a little girl here who needs you and Luther. No history, ears full of crud but otherwise healthy even if she was a bit spooky. $25, $20 of that refundable once she was spayed - my $5 bitch turned out to be the best dog I've ever had.

Otto, an agonizing breeder decision. Met his Mom when she was pregnant, his dad right after the puppies were born. Visited him in NH a few times and brought him hope at 8 weeks. Always been happy with that agonizing decision.

Most of my other dogs were wayward teenage rescues, except Baron, Prince and Rex, they were puppies.

Morgan, a few weeks ago. She's 8 1/2 now.









Otto, 19 months. Head full of snow, silly expression and a ball, if my little DD was there, his whole world would be in that one shot.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I got my boy from an ad in the Bargain News @ 8 weeks old.









http://www.grassoshepherds.com

He was 800$ & has no health problems except for a little bit of pano when he was younger & a swollen gland. (Which Im sure has nothing to do with poor breeding.)

Great temperment, loving, careing, alert, protective, loves children & people of all shapes & sizes, MY BEST FRIEND EVER!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Of our current dogs, only 2 were purchased. The rest we bred ourselves. We've purchased several others over the years, but they are either gone now or were unsuitable for SchH and/or breeding and placed into pet homes.

Kaiser - a breeder here in MI that is no longer around. $800 at 7 weeks old (11 years ago). Breeder was essentially a WL BYB, but that doesn't change the fact that Kais is the best dog EVER.







Training was a breeze, we got our SchH3 by the time he was 3 years old. No health problems at all until this past year when he developed cancer. Now at 11yo, he's still doing just fine and looks and acts more like a 5yo, even though thanks to the cancer he's now a tripod. 

Nara - another WL breeder here in MI. Was a member of our club at the time, then moved away. He's gotten back into SchH after a few years off, but is no longer breeding. $1000 at 7 weeks old (10 years ago). Temperament turned out to be unsuitable for SchH (very, very soft temperament and some minor nerve issues) but she is a great, enjoyable companion. She has Moderate HD in both hips, but it's never bothered her. Otherwise completely healthy.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Kai came from Theishof Kennels at 13 weeks old for $1,200 six years ago.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Faeron
Acquired through my trainer via an animal shelter.
Approx 1yr old.
Adoption fee waived as he came straight from the shelter and I paid for all his vetting etc.
Health - so far so good. But he's a rescue with no background so I expect anything.
Temperment - fabulous. His only issue is the refusal to be crated when I am not home.

Kenna
Acquired when brought into my clinic to be euthanized, I fostered and then she stayed.
14yrs old
No adoption fee, just lots of vets fees!
Health - she was 14yrs, can't expect no issues. I knew what I was getting. 
Temperment - fabulous. Only issue is she is very sensitive about her mouth, you can't pry it open for anything, makes her hard to pill.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx: Christmas surprise from DH for the family. He did no research~ just found out about a litter from a co-worker, decided we needed another dog...she was the last female available at 5 weeks(we got her at 7 wks), "breeders" first litter, he paid $200 and she has some fear aggression and allergies. She is beautiful, bat ears and all & I love her!

Kacie: Abandoned when the owner moved out, landlord found her and a cat after 5 days. 
I saw her at the vet, overheard landlord talking about placing her thru a rescue with no luck. Spur of the moment, and the only thing I regret is, Onyx was only 5 months when I brought 1.5 yr old Kacie home, should not have done that to Onyx. She deserved more time from me one-on-one.
I paid the landlord $150 to cover Kacies vetting, and the 2 weeks of care that she had her. 

Karlo: Wildhaus Kennel, G litter, awesome [email protected] mos. great temperament, willing to please. Hips & elbows prelim's look great.
I was extremely lucky to be placed on the reserve list & that there was actually a male sable puppy for me!! Still a dream


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

We got Bison from Triton Kennels at 8 weeks old. We are VERY satisfied with our dog. He is, IMO, exactly what a GSD should be. He has good nerves, prey drive, and is aloof yet loyal to us. He plays ball with my toddler great-nephew and let’s kids at the park hang all over him. Yet, when we started doing Schutzhund when he was 3 ½ he took to the sport like a natural. 

He does have elbow dysplasia, but is minor. We only found out because he had pano when he was young. I only mention it, because I have shared this on other posts.

Trish, his breeder, was VERY supportive as we dealt with the pano and the dysplasia. Not only did she honor her written guarantee, she has gone above and beyond that. She has offered advice on supliments and explained what questions we needed to ask the vet as well as answered tons of our questions. We will be happy to get our next pup from Trish.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Current GSD:

Nator von Triton - aka Mauser
Triton Kennel - Trish Campbell (board member)
German working lines, parents both titled and have health clearances
Discounted for the long coat - $1,000
Picked him up at 9 weeks of age



> Quote:And finally, how satisfied are you with your dog (health, temperament, etc)?


We could not be more satisfied with Mauser!! He is an AWESOME dog, both mentally and physically.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny came from Hinterland German Shepherd in CA http://www.hinterlandgsd.com/ and is my second dog from them. I am very happy with him!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obie, GSD X Lab (most likely) - SPCA. He was surrendered @ 8 weeks because "there were too many animals in the house" so I think he was probably a BYB pup that didn't sell. Sweet boy. Calm. Low maintenance. Fantastic with people, dogs, cats. Just about as easy going as they come.

Dottie, Corgi X JRT - SPCA. Dumped at the parking lot one night. Competitive, possessive, feisty, high drive, tireless worker ... in short, a nice little sports dog LOL. Currently training in agility. 

Ike, WL - Kennel is Von der Daelenberghütte in Belgium. Ike is just a little baby so I can't say much about him yet other than that he's insane


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: srfd44-2Kai came from Theishof Kennels at 13 weeks old for $1,200 six years ago.


From Middleton Idaho, or is there another breeder with this name? They have beautiful dogs! We live about 15 minutes from there! My son has the same name but we spelt it Kyi! It's a great name for a 7 year old or a good lookin' gsd!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Cheyenne - We got her from a BYB at 6 weeks(didn't know better!) for $150. She's very healthy, good with some dogs but aggressive and dominant towards others, but I think that was more the result of being attacked by a dog as she was fine with all dogs before that. Otherwise her behavior issues are minor ones. She's my girl.

Sir - He came from a shelter for $98, at 4 yrs old. I don't know who his breeder was, but he was imported from Germany as a puppy. He's mostly healthy, has mild Hip Dysplasia but that's his only chronic condition. Would have a completely bomb-proof temperament if his previous owners weren't so bad but even then he's great, good with other dogs but wary, not scared of anything I can think of, somewhat handshy from abuse but he's gotten much better since he's been here. Not aggressive at all but barks A LOT. He's just a big goof.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Grace - Came from MAGSR. I believe the adoption fee was $180 and covered her spay, shots, and hw test. She's almost 10 years old now and is an amazingly wonderful dog. Smart, athletic, drivey... she rocks.







Has low thyroid but otherwise no health issues. We thought at one point she had food allergies or IBS but everything cleared up when we changed her food and got her on thyroid meds. People can't believe her age because she looks at and acts like a much younger dog.

Leo - Came from Bartow Shelter in GA. His adoption fee was $95 and included his neuter, shots, and microchipping. He has HD but was treated young and at almost 5 years of age is totally asymptomatic. Great temperament and is my son't best buddy.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Toffee (renamed, because she didn't even know her name!?!?) was a breeder "return". The people that had purchased her at 9 weeks old had to return her to the breeder because they were moving out of the country. She was 11 months old when she was returned and when I adopted her. I didn't have to pay anything for her, although, she could easily have been re-sold. 

Pure Czech (working) bloodlines, according to my trainer she is a "genius"! Fantastic with children, totally loyal, extremely affectionate, very active, much better with other dogs considering she had not been socialized with them AT ALL, until I got her, super high prey drive makes her a little challenging around cats and anything that runs and a bit stubborn! Just the way I like her...









I couldn't have gotten a better dog that suits me if I had paid $5,000 for her!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody- Came from a BYB who is no longer breeding, thank goodness, and picked him up at 8 weeks. Paid $425 for him because he has an underbite. 

He has a lot of health issues. For one, he is practically allergic to everything under the sun.... Two, he has arthritis in his hips. So for health I'd say %60.

He'd rather not have strangers petting him unless you are a women. For some reason he's never liked many men touching him. He use to be reactive towards dogs but grew out of it when he was about 8 months. He is my first dog I ever got and I love him the most even with his quirks. 

Isa- Came from Vom Shafferhund kennels. She was about $1000 maybe less, can't remember, but she was discounted because her parents were an accidental breeding. A good one but one they didn't want at the time as her mom was only 11 months. Picked her up at 7 weeks. 

Isa has little to no health problems. For health I'd say %98. She has an excellent temperament, loves people esepcially kids and just going anywhere. 

Akbar- Came from Vom Banach kennels. Costed $1500. We picked him up at a little over 8 weeks. He was pick of his litter.









So far no health problems but he is a little itchy from the weather. For his health I'd say %99. 
He does not care for strangers petting him but if he knows you, he'll lick your face to death, right now he is litteraly in love with my closest friend, lol. I'm still getting use to the DDR temperament but all in all, he's pretty good so far.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

We got Jones from Mittelwest. He cost $3500 (ouch!).

We've had quite a few health problems with him unfortunately. He has moderate HD, an umbilical hernia that we'll have to have fixed when he's neutered, and ongoing digestive issues.

As far as temperament goes - I say he's a lab trapped in a shepherd body. He loves everyone and is very personable. He's VERY mouthy still though, and has the attention span of a gnat. He's still a work in progress. =)


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I saw Rafi on petfinder. He was a courtesy post with a gsd rescue in Cincinnati. He cost me nothing but is worth a million dollars. His temperament is perfect. He is good with all animals and all people. He has a therapy dog temperament. He is extremely biddable, a real thinking dog, excellent focus and he's also athletic, funny and always happy. I honestly could not ask for a better dog. 

He came with some health problems but all of those have cleared up. He does has joint issues but I'm managing it with food and supplements. You'd never know if you were watching him...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beau came from a breeder in Ontario at 8 weeks old, I forget the name of the kennel but I do know that her parents were titled show dogs (West German). We paid $1000.00 for her 12.5 years ago. She was our second Shepherd from this breeder. So far she has had minor health issues (low grade heart murmur discovered at 12.5 years old and is slightly arthritic now in her hips). She is great, best dog ever!










Stark comes from Wild Winds German Shepherds in Ontario. I met him when he was 5 weeks old and he came home at 8 weeks. I couldn't be more happy with him or my breeder. I paid $1500.00 for him and he is worth every cent and more! He is only 9 months (on the 10th of January) but so far he is amazing!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Titon - Came from Denali Kennels of Colorado Springs. Best breeders I've ever had the privilege of working with. I was able to take several trips to the kennel to play with his dad and mom and get to know some of his dad's previous litter that were on premises. I also made several trips to ensure that the puppy we ended up with from this litter was still attached me personality wise every time I visited. This ensured that the puppy we got would be the PERFECT match and he is. 

Absolutely perfect temperament, health, companion, etc.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

What a great thread! Our best friends come from so many different backgrounds!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mac 9 years old - *Rin Tin Tin * in Texas- gift from breeder - very bright, easy to train, plays constantly outdoors, laid back in the house. Had prostate problem, ankle infection, and has a folical problem.









Slider 7 years old - *Caretti* in Mississippi - $500 - Easy to train, likes to please, likes to play but is laid back in the house. Had prostate problem.









Bruiser 4-1/2 years old - *won't name breeder * in Florida since she defrauded me, was a lying







- got in lieu of stud fee. Smart, likes to learn for treats, very active outside, quiet in the house. Almost died when he was about 3 months old from viral enteritis. Had stomach tacked after he had what I believe was a quick partial torsion that did not require emergency attention. Had a tumor removed from his leg.









Faith 2 years old - *Vantasia and Sugarloaf* in Pennsylvania - gift from breeder. I don't believe she's ever been ill. She's what I call a "free thinker", extremely intelligent and can be stubborn - loves to work for food, very busy when outdoors, quiet in the house.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

1st dog - GSD Elkie X - got at 1 3/4 yo. Friend was going to take him to the pound. I had known him since he was a pup & loved him. Paid for the ad $16. I had him 14 years. He died at 16. Terrific dog, incredible strength and stamina for a small guy. Could jump 5 to 6 feet from a standing possition directly in front of the wall. (No slant to that wall either). I have a ton of great dog stories from my life with him.

Next shep - Shep X from Benton County Oregon Humane Society. A pup that probably bolted with 4th of July fireworks. Great dog but very different from first dog. Cost $35 I think it was. Lived to be 15. Had hip/back issues last bit of her life. Died of kidney failure probably exacerbated by rimadyl. 

Another Shep - Showed up with a punctured tracea (sp) and jugular in my back yard. Going into shock. Loaded him up, hauled him to the vet. Then hauled him to a clinic 100 miles away after the vet got the release from the people that owned him. Great dog in many ways. Seperation issues. Wanted to bite the horse when I rode. Loved the big goof. Vet costs initial $400.

Barker the Elder - bought from a hobby breeder that knew the talk and was full of it. One bad elbow, one bad him. In the end, bad back. Very agile, very smart, hard dog, incredible herd drive and focus. Fast, fast fast dog. As one of my vets said "She has a sense of humor." Cost $400. Should have been refunded because of assorted issues (poppa wasn't the poppa +) but wasn't. Would have cost me more to try to collect.

Barker the Younger - Vom Haus Reid GSD -- Barker the Elder insisted on a companion. BTY was rock solid, not the die-for-the-horse dog the BTE was but rock solid. Hips that astounded the vets. Liked to eat as much as I like to eat and we shared the results of fine appetities. Injured her knee one year and three years later, the other side. It was an injury, nothing genetic about that. Died at nearly 12 of hemangiosarcoma. She deserved more time. (Don't they all?) $600 13 years ago or so.

Michellin - pulled from the LIttle Rock pound. Was on old guy but a sweetheart. $90 pull fee. Loaded with parasites. Died from heartworm. He had been someone's wonderful pup. Then something happened and he was relegated to outside, no longer treated for fleas or heartworm or any other worm. I held his paw as he died. All he wanted was to be your buddy. Lanky, poorly bred, but excellent temperment. Would have looked better with more hair (he had mange which the vet couldn't culture and therefore thought he didn't have.) Had him with us for less than a year.

Valkyrie Vom Haus Reid - 17 weeks. Poppa is OFA excellent. If BTY wowed 'em with hips, Valkyrie is going to knock 'em dead! Nice bone already, too good a grip, too many teeth, has found her voice. $1000 and worth every penny counted six times! I still cannot believe the price for what I have, nor can I figure out why the computer is acting this way!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Max, arrived with stb-ex, stayed when stb-ex left.

If you count the breeder's home, this is actually the 5th home that Max has lived. For a "free dog", he's been very expensive







, but I sure do love him









I expect a lot of his issues could have been avoided if folks knew what they were doing with him when he was younger.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll just talk about the first GSD and current dog, Elsa...

Got her from BrightStar Rescue for $325. She was found as a stray. Obviously we don't know her background, btu she fits the stereotypical WL sable to a T. Everywhere we go, people want to know who her breeder is...(hehehe...) We couldn't ask for a better dog. Attentive, smart, very bonded, practically begs to please, drivey (hopefully this spring I'll get her evaled for SchH. If not, agility it is). She is a bit pushy with other dogs (no aggression though) and has quite the prey drive, but it good with kids and people. Has been healthy other than a finniky tummy...easily controlled with a LI food.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Penni (gsd) came from the streets of Detroit at about 6wks. No idea of her background but she has been the perfect pet and life would not be the same without her. (free)

Bailey (gsd) was a rescue and also a wonderful ol dog. She passed away at 12 last yr. (lots of vet bills)

Hoax/Tebow is from the Wildhaus H litter. Now this is the gsd that's gonna teach me some things. : ) (not free)


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

I have an Eichenluft dog.
Eichenluft Working German Shepherds
http://workinggermanshepherd.com 
He is Super. Everything I was hoping for. He was $1300 (discount because he is coated)
He has a Rock solid temperment, I can do anything with him. I have taken him on charity runs w/ thousand people and he was calm and friendly, new things are fun, he is bright and curious. I use him to rehab other dogs.
He is OFA good on hips and normal elbows. 
We do schutzhund together, along with agility, obedience and rally.

Molly, his breeder, has been there every step of the way for me and continues to be. I am already looking to my next dog from her in a few years

Chaya I got from a BYB in Perkasie, PA before I knew better, riddled w/ health and temperment issues $600, but I LOVE her and she taught me a lot.

Zander is a rescue $250, bad hips, no drive but a love of a homebody dog


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

We currently share our home with Max (GSD) and Tora (?).

We adopted Tora from the local SPCA twelve years ago when she was about three months old. She and her littermates were found on a rural road and she was the last of the bunch to go. We paid to have her spayed and a nominal fee to the SPCA-I think it was something around $100 total. She was to be a companion for our older Akita, since we had to put down our other GSD. She was a real "terror" in her youth, digging, chewing up car covers, grill covers, lawn furniture, and digging, digging, digging. But then she settled down around the time she turned 3 or 4, and has been a gem since. No health issues other than having to remove a lipoma back in '06. Now that she's 12, she's having some stiffness in her joints and some nighttime incontinence, but other than slowing down a bit, she is still a loving companion that is quick to let you know when it's time to feed her.

We adopted Max from the Va German Shepherd Rescue this past August, and paid their adoption fee of $250 plus another $50, just because. I wish we could have added more but anyway. VGSR treated Max successfully for heartworms and we are just thrilled to have him in our home. He was a tremendous help in getting us through the grieving process of having lost another GSD earlier that month. Max has a wonderful personality, he can be a real goof sometimes, and he does these crazy jumps when we throw a toy, twisting in the air like a border collie. Once, my husband and I both gasped in shock because he looked like he was going to do a complete back flip, but he twisted to the side at the last moment (we're careful now not to try to throw toys _over_ his head.) He's been checked by our vet, no health issues, and we've no reason to expect any. He's easily excited and can be rough in his exuberance, so we don't get him too worked up. His only issue is he's not good with other dogs (a recent development), but we're working on that and have kept him enrolled in obedience classes nonstop.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Got Ozzy from Virginia German Shepherd Rescue when he was about a year old. Paid a whopping $250 for my gorgeous boy and was the best investment I have ever made!

Healthy as a horse. Tempermentally, he is shy and somewhat aloof but gets long fine with other dogs and people as long as they are not talking baby talk to him and staring at him.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here are my two -

German Shepherd Abby
Bred by Von Den Blauen Bergen in Nokesville, VA
Got her at Fairfax County Animal Control in Fairfax, VA for $25
Degenerative Joint Disease in both hips, otherwise healthy
Great temperament

Belgian Malinois Ronja
Unsure of her breeder - no tattoo or anything
Got her at the Peninsula SPCA in Newport News, VA for $149
Great temperament, great drive
No health issues except for facial damage / worn teeth
Came to me fully trained in protection


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The ones I currently have, 

Aussie Jag, 150$ from ARPH rescue/9 yrs old
Aussie Jynx, 1000$ Harmonyhill Aussies / 10 yrs old
GSD Masi, 1200$ Kleinen Hain (wanda from the board)

My previous ones:
Sami GSD, rescue, 0$
Dodge GSD, Steinwald GSD's a birthday gift)
Jake GSD , can't recall kennel grafental lines,,500$ (20years ago!)
Kodi GSD , amshow lines can't recall kennel, 500$ (18 years ago)

I've been blessed with some really awesome dogs,,,never had to deal with HD/ED, spondylosis in one gsd, OCD in another, PF's due to blown glands in two, Aussies, one has allergies, the other is an MDR! dog, but healthy and Masi the healthiest to date)))


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Current dogs:

Enzo, Quasi, Frodo, Fannie: bought as 6-8 months old and trained/in training with Gabor. Emi the same, but she is now retired and is a service dog for an autistic child.

Griff, Hella and now Kiera from our breeding program.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Let me see...Jackson (GSD) is 6 years old now and he came to me as a 6 week old foster puppy (Jackson, a litter-mate and Mom were surrendered to the shelter by the BYB). His adoption fee was $75 and that included neuter (at 5 months), microchip and vaccinations. He has a great temperament and a cast iron constitution. 

Riley (Pug) is about 6-7 years old and came from the same animal shelter as Jackson. His adoption was free since I was an employee and hadn't used my one free adoption for that particular year. Riley gains weight very easily, but other than the usual Pug issues (gassy and snores a lot, and he did "pop" an eyeball out once that needed to be stuck back in by the vet), he is very healthy.

Tanner (GSD) is a little over 3 years now and was purchased from a breeder who will remain nameless here (but many of you already know where he came from). His cost was $1750. He is a fearful, anxious dog with reactive dog-dog aggression. He has had several health issues and was diagnosed with Irritable Bowel Syndrome in 2008. 

Fenna (GSD) is almost 10 years old and was adopted from a breeder who retired her. She has a schH1 title from Germany and serious animal aggression issues (not that the two are related). However, it should be noted that until she came to us last July Fenna's only experience was living in a kennel and I believe that she would be better with other animals now if she had had more experience with them earlier in her life. She is great with people. She is having some age related health issues, and one health issue related to being kept intact for so many years. She didn't cost us anything, but we did have the costs of her somewhat involved spay to deal with after bringing her home.
Sheilah


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nike (Burgos' Unika) came from Burgos kennels in VA. She was 9.5 weeks and is now 9.5 years. Working lines. She is still going strong. She has been a wonderful female and is my foundation bitch.

All the rest I have owned from birth/bred by me and are also working lines.

Alexis (out of Nike) is almost 7. Very satisfied though she ended up with one bad hip. She is a great companion and bed warmer. 

Vala (aka Balien) also out of Nike is 5. She is the light of my life. The greatest dog I have ever owned. Very healthy and sound.

Donovan is out of Vala and is 9.5 months
Dejavu is out of Vala and is 9.5 months
Durien is out of Vala and is 9.5 months
All three are healthy, but still young, sound joints and I am very satisfied with them.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

My Chief came from a German Shepherd rescue, I adopted him for $275. Best 275 dollars I ever spent.


He is probably around 4 years of age, I've had him for over a year now and he's had zero health issues. Only issue he had was a heavy infestation of heartworms, and that of course was not his fault, when I got him but I took him through treatment just fine. 

He was also already previously obedience trained, house trained, leash trained, and crate trained. He's very low-key and just observes everything. He is the calmest GSD I know and has been used as an ambassador for the GSD rescue when I used to do events, I could literally drop the leash and he'd just hang out next to everyone, even with other dogs around. He has made all my friends and family and people we encounter fall in love with German Shepherds and some have started fostering and adopted GSDs because of him.



Master Chief, just as handsome as any of those pricey breeder dogs




















and this spawn of satan is Zelda, my 3 year old Siberian Husky I purchased as a puppy from a BYB for 200 bucks before I knew any better. She hasn't seen a bad day in her life and is the worst behaved. So far she has been totally healthy, but she annoys the crap out of me and when she acts stupid we call her "byb dog" haha.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I agree, fun thread.

My current GSD is Dalton. My husband picked him up for my birthday from an ad he found in the local newspaper. He is 9 ½ years old and even though he has discoid lupus he is still going strong and very active. Not sure how much my husband paid but I honestly don’t think it was much more than $200-250 

Recently past, Scooby (who many of you may remember as the wild one) was a foster dog we adopted. We paid a $200 adoption fee.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We bought Mace and Rex from a couple in Northern Germany. No health problems. No complaints just plenty of brags.







About $1200 for both.
We visited at 5 weeks to make sure and they came home at 8 weeks. 

Our trainer gave us Hexe. She doesn't like other female dogs but otherwise she is great.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay came from a BYB kind of near here. They were pretty good for BYBs - took great care of the pups and their dogs and the pups/dogs were socialized with chickens, goats, horses, etc as they were on a farm. Paid $300 - she was 9 weeks old. 

So far she has had no "real" health problems. She had Demodex when she was about 4 mo old and has a mild case of SIBO that is controlled with 1/10 tsp of Tylosin every 2-3 days. 

Her personality is great, she is protective in a friendly kind of way (she watches people with my kids VERY close, but does not growl or snap, but she will get in between them and the kids and push them back if they get too close, lol). 

She is a little overzealous still, but she is just a few weeks shy of 2 years old now, so that's ok. She is a very "in your face" kind of dog, though. Once she thinks you are her friend, then you are her friend wether you want to be or not. My parents are not fans of big dogs, but Mandi decided long ago that she loves them and so she is bringing them every toy she has when they are here and will sit there and place her paw on their laps trying with everything she has to get them to love her back! lol


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Duncan came from the Lee County Humane Society in Auburn, Ala. I think we paid $50 for him and he was at least a year and a half/two years old when we got him. He's awesome, had some fear/abuse issues but he's overcome them and is now a happy, healthy senior who keeps the young un' in line. He has arthritis in his hips and knees, could stand to lose a few pounds, but has a heart of gold.

Anna came from a BYB in north Alabama. We paid $300 for her at 12 weeks old and I wouldn't trade her for anything. She's not too into people, she could care less about them, but loves other dogs. Situations with a lot going on freak her out for about five minutes, then she's fine. Other than that, the only thing we might have is some elbow issues but we'll be xraying them this year. She's smart, sweet, goofy and an awesome dog.


----------



## irudik (Jul 6, 2009)

Silas came from vom Haus Quarz Kennel in Rochester. The couple who does the breeding are hobby breeders and only do one litter a year, but I was very very impressed with how they did it (holistic, raw food, etc).

I picked him up at 8 weeks for $800 (discounted for long hair and uni). He's been fantastic so far besides not being a big fan of any animals besides my chinchillas. He has the working drive of his dad and the show look of the mom which i love.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree with the others - great idea for a thread. I'm learning a great deal about the history of everyone's dogs.

Here's a bit about Trent and I:

He was purchased from vom HausReid Kennels here in Oregon. I visited them at the recommendation of several board members after making an inquiry regarding local breeds, and met several of Ray's (the breeder) dogs a month or two before the actual breeding took place. The sire of the litter was not present, as he was in Nevada with Ray at the time. I did get to meet the majority of their breeding stock, though, as well as the dam of the Q litter, and even got to watch her demonstrate a small portion of her obedience.

I paid $1200 for Trent, and took him home at 2 months old. He's almost 10 1/2 months old now, and the light of my life. He, in my opinion, was worth every penny and minute spent on him and more.

His health is great - we've never had a problem, and we plan to do OFA prelims later on. As for temperament? He's extraordinarily friendly with both people and dogs. He absolutely lives for the company of other dogs, and gets excited every time he sees children. No issues with aggression, and definitely no issues with fear - he's a firecracker and completely sure of himself. He is alert and intelligent, and very, very eager. It's fun to train with him, and it's definitely me who's doing more learning than he is.









He's also full of exuberance, for lack of a better word, excitable, pushy, and a bit of a brat sometimes. He keeps a person on their feet, and has a ton of attitude, which I admit I just love. He's a total spunk


----------



## way_weird (Jan 6, 2010)

Boulder came from a back yard breeder. I know. I make that mistake a lot. But hey, it worked out with my 10lb Pomeranian!

We went to Wyoming for my Fiance's new job (which didn't work out). While there for a month, and staying in a hotel courtesy of Wyoming Dept. of Corrections... We saw an ad in the paper while looking for housing that we never found. 

We got Boulder for $250. 7 weeks old, no shots, not wormed yet, no papers.

Got his shots and got him wormed right away.

Left to come back to MI a week or two later. 

He's been a great dog so far.

At 9 months old though, we found out he had hip dysplasia already. He had popped his hip 1/2 way out of socket while playing, and the vet did x-rays.

We still love him though. He's a great dog. Not perfect, but he's our handsome man!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

the famous Paige ws given to me by my old manager. She was suppose to be a shep/sheltie because the two sheps "were never together" it was my vet that told me she was 100% shepherd (embarassing)

Jazmin-Michigan human society ,severe trauma case, lived nine years as the most spoiled dog on earth. A diva. I hand fed that dog for nine yrs.RIP.

Cesar-BYB huge heartache, Cesar died at 8 months of a heart attack which was a horrendous experience. He was gigantic and almost all black and a silly guy. RIP.

Travis-I got Travis from MI humane society after Cesar died to keep from jumping off a bridge.He was 6 weeks old, little beanie baby. Good boy, glad I got him.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

I got Zeus from Randy Tyson after spending about six months looking at breeders in Germany and the US. It was Chris W. from this board who gave me an unbelievable amount of insight into what I actually wanted, as strange as that may sound.

After asking her a gazillion questions and doing further research, I finally emailed Randy, then called her and spoke to her on the phone for a good hour while I was overseas. She mentioned that she had a sweet puppy from a previous litter who was held back due to a dermoid but that he might just be a good fit for me. 

Eight weeks later I was back home and we visited her house and I met "Zant" for the first time. I knew it, he knew it, my wife knew it and our daughter proclaimed "Daddy, look at my puppy" as she was petting him.

He's been such a wonderful companion and our family cannot imagine life without him. We got him when he was 18 weeks old and he's turning 1 year old in February. No health issues, he's got a wonderful temperament and he's ridiculously smart. I love him and he's everything I could ever have wanted.

Randy Tyson's been wonderful too. Anytime I have a question or concern I call her and she takes the time to explain things to me. She's a wealth of knowledge and takes an active interest in what happens to her dogs. I absolutely recommend her.


----------



## k9medic (Jan 6, 2010)

Monks of New Skete
Male - STORM is his name
Sable
Mom was a black and tan/ Dad was a sable
Flew to the monestary and just returned with him he is 9 weeks old
Cost - alot $$$$
Having the puppy from the monks - PRICELESS

The temperament of Storm is the best I have had, this is my 4th shepherd. High drive a just a bundle of joy to have. Health wise - A+++++++

This dog is very well mannered for 9 weeks old and sharp as a whip!!!!
This dog is a blessing for my wife and I


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

whoa!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

GSD- 
VonMarionHaus kennels-Sue Marion
Osyrius SilverChrome GTOVonMarionHaus-Sable Male
2 years old
Paid $600 on a co-own
He was pick of the litter. His tempermant is to die for, his structure is awesome, hard on the field, drivey! Overall I'm very satisfied with Judge. His health is GREAT, no issues to speak of and I love him to death. I will get another puppy from Sue or at least from the same lines she has. 

Courtney


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

well we got my german shepherd (ryder) from a friend of my husbands, that he use to work with. We paid $250.00 for him on Full AKC which didn't matter as he is a pet only dog. We brought him home at 6 weeks old, and besides a few lingering worms we have had no problems with him. Oh he did have a testicle that didn't come down but other than that everything has been perfect. 

Dane- I got from a newspaper ad, at 8 weeks old, healthy as a horse and never had any problems.

We will be adding a new Female Shepherd to the family in the next few months, she should be born in February. We will be paying the same price as ryder, and the best thing is, it will be ryders niece. I am so excited and can't hardly wait.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I found Shadow in an ad on Kijiji near Chatham. Def. a BYB, but I fell in love with him. He was 11 or 12 weeks old when he came home and I paid $275. Other than being chryptorchid (sp?) and having some food allergies, his health has been fine. He'll be 2 yrs old on January 30.

He is friendly with the family, and likes to cuddle, but with strangers he is a bit standoffish and waits to see what he thinks. A bit of dog aggression, but we've been working on it and that stems from being attacked at a dog park.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My first GSD , Lucky, came from a BYB in 1989, she was an awesome dog and cost me $100.

Wolfie came from a white shepherd breeder and cost me $250 in 1991. They no longer breed. 

Lucky and Wolf are gone now









Max came from the Madison County Animal Shelter in Berea KY. $25.
He has had some issues with dog/dog aggression but we "fixed" most of that. He just getting old and has old age problems now. He is good boy.

Kayos is "Aleshanee of WindRidge" and came from WindRidge GSD in Oklahoma. She cost me $1250 and I paid shipping, in 2003. She is a great dog, the best temperament, unfortunatley she has bad hips but is otherwise very healthy. Her breeder has stood beside us all the way with her and we remain in touch. I like her.

Havoc is "Xtra! Xtra! von TeMar". He cost me $1500 in 2007. Havoc is developing into a nice dog. He has a very sweet personality and is very drivy, he does anything I ask of him. He has had some health issues and we are still working on either allergies, IBD or who knows what causing gloppy poo and itchies. I will say nothing more.

Good thread. I have heard a lot of breeders I did not know about and would like to look at.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lulu came from a BYB, cost $500 and has been an amazing dog. Very healthy, no vet trips besides shots, general stuff. She was housebroken in less than a week and very easy to train. She was microchiped, vet checked as well as the parents hips checked so they were pretty responsible as far as byb's go. She def. has her "buthead" moments but I wouldn't trade her for anything!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I got Bianca from her previous owner when she was 4 1/2 years old (she was originally from a breeder with good WG showlines.) 
Her health has been great although I think she may have some minor food allergies. Her temperament, well she is perfect with my cats and good with people/children, good with other dogs when she meets them offleash (like at a dog park) but some issues on leash. When I got her she would bark and lunge at every dog we saw when she was on leash, although she has improved a lot since then.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse was born at the animal shelter (with everything we got included in the price $180) he was basically free (ie first shots, life time license and $50 toward neuter and microchip all included). He turned 2 years old on November 6 and he is amazing with a wonderful temperament. His personality has not changed and puppihood and teenage stages have been great (knock on wood). He loves the people in his circle but stand offish with strangers. He loves all dogs (and same on and off leash makes no difference) and he loves to swim and dive and play fetch. He is in perfect health (knock on wood).


----------



## Bomber11 (Oct 4, 2008)

I just bought a pup....I have yet to meet him.His flight comes in on wednesday from Seattle.

I bought him from Kraftwerk k9.

Dad is SG-Arras von Schloss Koblenz SchH3(V), KKL1

Mom is SG-Fenja von der Nikolausstrasse SchH3, KKL1

He was in the vacinity of $3k

Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

From a local farm family.

$150
Healthy except for a calcium deposit that had to be removed
from her shoulder at 1 year old.
She will be 4 in March.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Bomber11
> 
> He was in the vacinity of $3k


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Miya is from Zwinger vom Geistwasser and has an awesome temperament and loves people and gets along with other dogs so far. She is a bundle of energy and loves nothing more than to play and keep me company. Alternatively, she could have been named Miya vom "Facewasher" as she loves giving kisses. Her breeders Bill and Jen have been very supportive for a GSD newbie like me and she was shipped to me at 10.5 weeks old from Chicago O'Hare up to the Great White North.


----------



## Milea (Jul 21, 2010)

*Tazor vom Kraftwerk*

Tazor, was $3000.00 plus flight and carrier. Has a great pedigree, but he is a cryptorchid, a problem to say the least. I am very upset, Wayne Curry (breeder) said it happens in about one percent of the dogs. Then why would they offer him for sale and not tell me about his condition?

He is beautiful, but I should have been told. And since he is not considered breed standard, he should not have been $3000.00. He is almost 4 months old now, so there is little hope things will change. He is the son of Orugger the Boom vom Kraftwerk SchH3-V, KKL1
and Bonnie vom dem Grossen Dornen SchH3, FH1, KKL1


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My current lot, all of them were born here. 

I love them all. I am very satisfied with all of them, though they are not all breeding quality. 

Health and temperament, I guess I am now very pleased with their health. After getting the dog food issue straightened out, they are all doing awesome. We get an occassional ear infection that attamox and maybe a few days of cephalexin clears out. 

Temperament is another story. I wish I did a better job of socializing Ninja and Milla. I think I was just too busy at the time. Milla is ok, but Ninja is my questionmark. I will not repeat that breeding. 

I am pleased with all of their acheivements. Today I took all of them to the vet for a weigh in, and other than my own slip and fall, losing Milla in front of half of the vet clinic -- they were all outside working on some turkeys. I called to her and she came back and from a prone position I was able to grab the lead and get up and get her back to the car. Because she came right back, she did not get run over by a car. Otherwise, they were all pretty good. Ok, Jenna did bark like an idiot when I took Tori in first.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Purchased both pups from a small breeder, AKC, 26 mo hip guarantee, $500 each. Both pups healthy as can be, cast iron stomachs, fabulous tempermant, fearless, couldn't be more pleased with them. The couple lives and breathes for their dogs, they feed raw diets, raise their own goats, chickens, turkeys for the dogs' food. She even sleeps in the kennel with the moms and pups! Not a big uber, titled kennel but couldn't ask for healthier, more loved and cared for pups.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

Baron was around $1500 or $1700 I believe...but free to me. lol. (thanks sis)
I am still trying to find more out about his pedigree in my thread...


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

Craigslist, Jericho for 50 and Tora for 75


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Milea said:


> Tazor, was $3000.00 plus flight and carrier. Has a great pedigree, but he is a cryptorchid, a problem to say the least. I am very upset, Wayne Curry (breeder) said it happens in about one percent of the dogs. Then why would they offer him for sale and not tell me about his condition?
> ...


Did the breeder even know the pup had one/both testicles retained when he sold it to you? There's a good chance he didn't!

Believe it or not it's possible that a breeder can put a normal pup onto the plane and you can pick it up at the airport and the pup only has one with the other having been withdrawn inside. This happened to my Ringer - the night before he left Michigan he had two, when he arrived in Florida a few hours later he only had one. Sometimes stuff like this happens ... sad but true! 

If it doesn't drop back down, the retained testicle should be surgically removed by the time the dog is around 2 years old to avoid it becoming cancerous.

Good luck and hope you enjoy your pup!!!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I got Morgan (now gone) from a backyard breeder who bragged about the Stuttgart's Sundance Kid line. $300. Then I educated myself about backyard breeders (loved that dog, LOVED that dog, anyway!)

I researched Jasmine (died last year) -- she came from strong German Schutzhund lines; bought her for $600 from a Maryland breeder (Joy Dahler)

Found Scout through a White GSD Rescue here in Florida -- the woman was friends with his breeder, who had ... well, respossessed him. Arycrest went with the breeder to go collect Scouty and his sister, and Scout ate a pair of Arycrest's underwear during the travels! I gave a $100 or $200 "adoption fee."

Got Kasey for the usual adoption fee at the Humane Society last year.

And I may be picking up a puppy (pre-rescue) this a.m. for $200 -- shaky situation.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I got Raven at the shelter I work at. I saw her and my heart melted right away! She had come into to us as a stray for the second time. The previous owner would just keep her in a fenced in yard ( 4ft chainlink). He had no money to redeem her and said he would come back and never did. He also said he had gotten her from someone else. She knows all her commands and was totally trained. She does get nervous when there are loud noises in the house or around her so she may have been abused.

She is between 1 yr to 1 1/2 yr old judging by her teeth. We had a connection right away!!!! She follows me everywhere!

I am in love..lol


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

My dogs are vom Zeder Kämme GSDs. I will keep going back to them until the day they stop working with GSDs. Strong german line lineages with low hip ZWs and great OFA ratings, balanced temperaments and beautiful to boot. Of course we have vowed to also add a pup from a rescue next year!!!

Our current upcoming pup is a great grandson of VA7 Ghandi v. Arlett.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I got Frag from a family north of here that had to get rid of a couple puppies. He was 12 weeks old and I saw the parents. Didn't pay anything, but he was the best choice in our life. 

He never had an accident inside, learned everything really quick, and was proofed in the basics in less than a few weeks under heavy distractions. He's done great with kids and cats and we've had no issues with him other than a bit of reactivity brought on by outside events. 

He has a medium-low prey drive, great on/off switch, is very loyal and protective, and has a great sense of "right" and "wrong".


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got Sinister when he was 11 weeks old from a BYB, he cost me $600.

He is very smart, very loyal and very gentle.

He was completely potty trained before he turned 13 weeks old.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

JazzNScout said:


> ...
> Found Scout through a White GSD Rescue here in Florida -- the woman was friends with his breeder, who had ... well, respossessed him. Arycrest went with the breeder to go collect Scouty and his sister, and Scout ate a pair of Arycrest's underwear during the travels! I gave a $100 or $200 "adoption fee."
> ...


:rofl: Mr. Scout has a perfect record with me ... all my unmentionables made it home undamaged.

His undie dinning :nono: must have happened after I dropped the breeder off at her home in TN (I was going down to MS to pick up 9 month old Slider from his breeder before retuning to FL). Or maybe it happened after she dropped Scout off at Judi P's house?

Now Mr. Slider was a different story!!! :angryfire: On the way back to FL my Mr. Perfect chewed up a bar of soap by the motel's front door. It took me a couple hours to clean it up because tiny bits of wet, soggy soap smooshed down in berber carpet are impossible to pick up!!!

And while I was cleaning up the soap, Sweet-ums :wub: crawled under the bed and detached the mattress cover from the mattress (but didn't chew it or damage it in any way).

Believe it or not, those are the only two things Slider's ever done wrong!


----------



## Equus5O (Apr 27, 2010)

Axl is from a back yard breeder in PA. $450- First time in my life I've paid for a dog! All of my others were brought in in the back seat of a patrol car. Roadside rescues.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Mia was from Von Blossomland (Acton, CA) for $2000.00 at 8 weeks. Bella was plucked off the freeway offramp (literally by me) at about 4 months...she was afraid of people, and very skittish...after about 3 weeks, she started to come around and is doing beautifully, she approaches strangers shyly and will gently lick a hand.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Raziel, he can ski? haha, sweet 



Raziel said:


> I got my boy from an ad in the Bargain News @ 8 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Blitz came from a rescue, paid a $100 adoption fee. He was around 4-6 years old when I got him, generally pretty healthy, some food allergies. He's terrified of thunderstorms, if you move your hand too quickly, or toss something in his direction.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Echo comes from Royale Shepherds in Michigan (Gail Bauer, breeder). East German lines; Gail does UKC conformation, Schutzhund, and obedience. Her dogs are part of the Leader Dogs for the Blind breeding program. I met Gail at her kennel multiple times before purchasing Echo (had a bad experience with another kennel prior). She was very helpful, very knowledgeable, and very forthcoming. I met both parents as well as several other adult dogs, including her retired dogs. She has been a great help and source of info from Day 1. Echo is a wonderful dog: great temperament, excellent obedience girl, and best all-over family companion I could hope for. Gail's dogs run from $1000 on up depending upon the parentage and the type of dog (pet vs. show, etc). If I decide to purchase through a breeder again, I wouldn't hesitate to turn first to Gail @ Royale Shepherds (although in all honest I'll probably be adopting from a rescue next time).


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

I got Kane from a breeder who was downsizing and I received a big discount cause misterman has an overbite. Paid $350.00 dollars with akc registration, health, hips and elbows. So far no health problems. He's pretty solid tempermant wise, even at the young age 1yr 5months. I would say he is the most confident shepherd I have ever owned. Best dog I ever had, extremely easy to train.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

The story I got on Willow is that she was from a BYB in a trailer park. Apparently Will and her sister Chloe were left outside in the cold to fend for themselves. Owner agreed to give them both up to a small rescue group just North of Indy. So I adopted her from the rescue, paid $225 and it included first shots/worming and spay appt. I think I got a GREAT deal. At this point, I have had zero health issues, she has a wonderful personality, she loves my other dog and she is super smart!


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Whitman is from PAWS - a rescue in Philly that pulls from the city shelter.

I was told that he was the only one dropped off from his litter and mom was a GSD. They don't know if he is a mix, or was a BYB and he didn't sell, or what. 

In any event, he is my pup and I LOVE him. Super smart, super klutzy, and a cuddle bug.


----------



## HandsomeSamson (Jun 7, 2010)

My girlfriend's mother has a pure-bred male GSD that she studs out and as a gift she let us have the pick of his last litter instead of taking the fee...


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL! Maybe it was Anne's underwear he chewed, even though I can't imagine regal ol Scout EVER doing such a thing! This is the dog whose worst offense was stealing an empty bag of dog treats, hiding in the closet with it, turning it inside out perfectly (only two punctures in the bag) and licking the bag clean, then hiding it. I have photos. It looks like a tin foil hat, which we always suspected he might make for himself! 



arycrest said:


> :rofl: Mr. Scout has a perfect record with me ... all my unmentionables made it home undamaged.
> 
> His undie dinning :nono: must have happened after I dropped the breeder off at her home in TN (I was going down to MS to pick up 9 month old Slider from his breeder before retuning to FL). Or maybe it happened after she dropped Scout off at Judi P's house?
> 
> ...


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Timber came from an awful rescue in NJ. I happened to see him listed on Petfinder at 12 weeks wearing a cast larger than him. After speaking with the rescue director, and told the cast was "precautionary", I knew we had to drive down and get him. 

Once we arrived, they opened the door and out came a little white pup who fell to the ground and just stayed there. I scooped him up, signed their paper and took him home. Very expensive emergency vet visit later and he was diagnosed with HOD and put on almost 8 weeks of crate rest. He healed and was doing well and then at about 7 months he was again diagnosed with Pano. 

Now, at a year he is happy and healthy. It was a long road but I would do it again. 

After researching his background I found he actually came out of Trenton, NJ from a man who had 2 females and a male who "mistakenly" became pregnant at the same time and produced 19 puppies, all white GSDs. 

As for temperment....he is an awesome family dog. Loves children. If he could he would play all day. He is dog reactive but that is mostly due to lack of socialization during his healing period. And he has barrier aggression also. 
What really got me was when he was on the table to be neutered. They allowed us to stay while he went under due to his anxiety of being away from us in new situations. Anyway, the surgeon stated, "It's a shame he won't have any offspring as he is one gorgeous Shepherd." 
Really, doc!? He had HOD/Pano/Dog Reactive/Aggressive tendencies and you think there should be more of him! 

And THAT is why so many of us in this thread have rescues


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Sasha we got from a BYB (friend of my husband's) for $75 at 8 weeks. The best dog. Not a ton of health issues most of her life. Had bloat when she was 5, but I don't attribute that to breeding. She's now 12 and has DM & bridging spondylosis, but great hips. Go figure. Just recently had a bout with vestibular disease which was scary because we thought she had a stroke. She's now fully recovered from that.

Ally we got from an old co-worker for free at 11 months. Has had a few bouts with skin issues like hot spots and mange, but overall nothing major. She's a great dog too, though a bit of a worry wort.

Timber was from a BYB at 10 weeks for $400. We lost him at 10 months to kidney failure. The most special dog that ever lived.

Which led us to never go to a BYB again and brought us Kellan. We got him from Timberhaus K9 for $1200. Besides some issues with food allergies, which we've since finally figured out and dealt with, he's an awesome dog. Great temperament. He's a stinker, but he's still just a baby (almost 10 months). No aggression whatsoever. Loves other dogs, loves people, loves the hose.  He's awesome and such a cuddler.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I got My girl in Ft. Smith AR. For 200$ when she was 5months old. She was a oops litter the parents tied during a move. She was one of eight and for some strange reason she never sold. The rest were 400$. He was gunna keep her even tho she did not have a name. His other 2 females Bellas mom and another FOUGHT horribly and decided it was bes to rehome female# 3. He also worked nights 3 to midnight and slept till noon. Not a lot of time for 4 GSDs. So he ran a add in the paper. It said German Shepherd puppy for sale 200$.20 weeks old call XXX-XXXX. Amd that was it I called and left a message never heard back so I asumed he sold the dog. But 3 days later he called. We talke and he emailed me pics of her. I fell in love the pics were no were near as pretty as the real dog. I got to meat all his dogs and they all were real pretty. And friendly to me. But as I picked bella up to carry her to the truck his females started to fight right at my feet I jus stood there and hoped they would not drag me and Bella in. Could be because they needed more room to run than a small lot with a privicy feance. Barly big enuff for a poodle to exersise. And that they were bored and wired up like all get out and had no other out let. I dunno or care. I am very happy with my girl. She's happy and seems healty. She is FA and DA with dogs not in her pack. She is 24 in tall and 60 pounds at 8 months old. I don't regreat my girl for any thing. She's my pride and Glory and hard headded as heck. And she REALLY thinks for her self and has a what's in it for her additude. She's such a brat :wub:


----------



## Andrew (Jun 16, 2010)

Found Katie via petfinder.com, and she was located at my nearby shelter, and went to go check her out.

$120 adoption fee covered rabies shot, microchip, and spay. The previous owner had a medical condition, and unfortunately had to give Katie up. I didn't change her name because apparently there's no negative connotations to it, and my family couldn't agree on a name we all liked, so her default name, "Katie", stayed, and no more bickering about "she should be named ______!!!"


I love her so so so ssososososososooso x infinite much, and shes brought such a positive attitude in the house.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly-My family and I got Molly from my sister's friend's neighbor. We got her fro $25.00. We had recently lost our 2 beloved Sheltie Mixes and were looking for another dog. We saw pictures of the parents and got proof of her vaccinations. Her parents owners did not expect this litter and had something set up with a shelter incase some of the puppies were not sold.

We could be more happier with Molly. She is beautiful, athletic, agile, great drive, awesome on/off switch, loyal, incrediably smart, protective, sweet and a total brat.lol

Tanner-My family and I got Tanner at the spcaLA Animal Shelter in Long Beach, CA FOR $115.00. We wanted to get Molly a four legged friend and saw Tanner on Petfinder.com. We went to the shelter just to look, well we saw him. My parents and I kept walking and about 10 minutes later we hear "Will Mr. & Mrs. McLeod please come to the front desk your son is waiting." We were thinking he must have done who knows what. We walk up to the front desk and there is my brother standing ther with Tanner. They walk up to us and Tanner handed us his paw. That was it! He was coming home with us! So we brought Molly down to meet Tanner and they bonded instantly. Now they are inseperable. 

Tanner is everythig we can ask for in a dog. He is beautiful, sweet, gentle, lovable, energentic, protective and a big baby.lol.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Craigslist, free. Complete with Heartworm. Treated for $1,000. *And he was worth every penny*. I love him.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I picked Yoko up from the airport when she was 9 wks old. I paid $900 for her plus whatever the shipping was (maybe $200). She is West German WL.

She cam from Austerlitz German Shepherds in Oklahoma. That was four years ago. OFA hips good/elbow normal. CERF'd normal. Cardiac normal. No allergies, no temperament issues. She is sound sure. Loves everyone she meets, yet very protective of her home. Not dog aggressive. She is my first GSD I have ever owned. I couldnt have picked a better breeder to get her from.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

we got Dodger at PETCO, they were having an adoption. We weren't really looking for a third dog but alas here was Dodge sitting in the last crate as calm as could be. It was love at first sight and we ended up paying $215.00 for him and we took him home. He came complete with all his shots and neutered. So far no health problems. He's everything we could have asked for in a dog he's smart, sweet, loyal, training is going really well, wanting to eat the cat not so much but other than that he's an awesome dog and my lover boy. :wub:


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

We got Ivan from a backyard breeder. He was smart as ****, but sick as **** too. Always always sick, always at the vet. He died before he made it to 4 years old. 



Godric came from Schraderhaus K9:

SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs


It was $1200 for limited registration or $1500 for full registration, and like $450 to ship him.

He's almost 4 months old, so I can't say too much about his health and temperament yet, but he seems awesome, and we're 100% happy. He's not afraid of anything, and doesn't hesitate to check out new places/people/things. We asked for a "medium drive" pup with an off switch. We got it. We've never done schutzhund before, and weren't positive that we'd end up doing the training, and we told the breeder that. She picked the lowest-drive pup of the litter for us. 

We started going to the schutzhund club, and we enjoy it, and Godric is definitely into it. They say he has the drives and great genetics. They say that he has a good bite, and naturally regrips if he doesn't get a good bite the first time, and when he does bite, he drops his body weight (?), which I guess is a good thing? He said some other good stuff about Godric that I can't remember, but he said we had no idea how many schutzhund people would kill to have their pups do some of the things that he does naturally. I love going there, because they compliment him a lot, haha. They talk about how great he's going to look, and how he has big bones and a nice head, and a very "masculine" face.

But he's so pretty that I just say how girly he looks, hahaha. 

I need updated pics. This is the most recent one, and it sucks, because you can't see his pretty face. I was attempting to stack him, but have nooooo idea what I'm doing, haha.










It was his first time at a park!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I got Sinister when he was 11 weeks old from a BYB, he cost me $600.
> 
> He is very smart, very loyal and very gentle.
> 
> He was completely potty trained before he turned 13 weeks old.


I got my GSD/Husky mix Rogue for free off of craigslist. His old owner moved and no longer had a fenced in yard for him and she worked 10-12 hour days so she felt that she couldn't keep him anymore. I drove an hour to go get him. He is great! He is a wonderful addition to my family. He is smart, protective, sweet, playful but also serious. Sinister and Rogue are the best of friends. They are almost opposites because Sin is extremely silly, goofy and doesn't take life serious. Rogue was born 6 days before Sin. 

I got very lucky, I have 2 great dogs! :wub:


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ was on his way to the local GSD shelter when a friend intercepted him and gave me a call. The lady who owned him cared for an elderly gentleman and could not keep the dog from either jumping on or tangling up himself up in gentleman's walker. She needed to get rid of the dog, who incidentally been given to her by a family who lived in apartments and apparently didn't realize the animal was gonna grow up to be 90 pounds. 
Anyway he's mine now and it's just shear joy to come home in the afternoon after a long day at the grind to those bright eyes and wagging tail !


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

I love my dogs, but I like to joke about what a good value they are:

I once bought an 8 month old dog for $800 from a club member who wasn't thrilled with him. I had been doing his helper work, so I thought I knew what he could do. I titled him to SchH 3, IP3, one national event. He never failed a trial. He earned 1896 points in 7 trials with a low score of 241. That is about 42 cents per point :laugh: (this ignores the costs of feeding, training, transporting, housing, entry fees, etc).

My recently titled SchH 1 dog came from a breeder that I see frequently at training. She said she was breeding a litter, who the parents were, and would I like the pick male? So far that one is at about $5.35 per point :laugh:.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Got Keisha from a BYB in 1996 for $125.00, the best dog ever, although she did have hip problems, bloat at the age of 5, and DM at 11 years old, lost her 6 weeks before her 12th birthday (2008), not a day goes by that I don't miss her, she was special. 
Of course I swore no more BYB's well did it again. 
I bought Hawkeye from a BYB in April 2010 for $300.00, so far health wise excellent and so far no major problems. Sure hope it stays like this!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

blackviolet said:


> We got Ivan from a backyard breeder. He was smart as ****, but sick as **** too. Always always sick, always at the vet. He died before he made it to 4 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OMG!! I saw this picture and wondered who had stolen my Shasta!!! He looks EXACTLY like Shasta. And they're the same age!. lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyway.... Riley we adopted when he was 5 months old through the humane society at home, paid $98 for him which included his shots, nueter and first year license and rabies. 

Adopted Zena a year later from the same Humane society at the same cost and she was about 3-4 years old, hip dysplacia, definitely german lines with her stockier build, most fabulous dog. Jealous that my inlaws have her for the rest of her life. She was constantly getting ear infections in wth humidity where we're stationed so hence living with my inlaws. VERY protective, especially of me. FABULOUS with kids, raised a couple of kittens that had been ditched on our door at 4 weeks old. All in all awesome dog. Would love to have another exactly like her (without the hip issues of course)

Shelby i got from the local classifieds site, paid $100 for her. If her nose hadnt been burned to the point of being discolored (she has permanent burn scarring the vet say will never be black again but a pinkish) she would make an awesome show dog. She's got pretty bad sep. anxiety and is afraid of her own shadow sometimes but she was abused by the husband of the woman i adopted her from and she was a BYB dog whose "breeder" said if nobody took her, she would drown her. She's great with the kids, doesnt bark except when she wants Riley to play with her. Stubborn but sweet. Wont listen to a thing my husband tells her to do. 

Shasta i got from a BYB, paid $150 for and drove two hours to get her. For a BYB (i'd say more hobby breeder) they did great. Their female has only been bred twice and is now retired. Both dogs were hip/elbow certified. The litter was wormed and given first set of shots, socialized, started on house training and leash training. She's a very sweet and healthy but massively energetic puppy who keeps me on my toes! Her vet is jealous of her health. Did a complete blood work up on her and she cleared better than some of the breeder pups he see's. "healthy as a herd of horses" he said. Smart as a whip, you can see the wheels turning constantly. 

We intend on breeding Shelby once she's cleared of elbow/hip problems with Shasta's dad for pet quality puppies and we already have a nice long list (about 50-60 people) who are wanting a pup. We'll see how it goes! definitely gonna keep one of the pups for myself!


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Penni, 4.5 yrs old now. She was found on a porch in a not so nice area. She was only around 5-6 weeks old so we searched and asked questions about any possible GSD litters in the area but nobody knew anything. So took her home, studied the breed, asked lots of questions, trained, and she's the best pet I've ever had.

Hoax v Wildhaus / Tebow. Purchased at 8 weeks, now at 10 months he's the perfect working line dog I could have ever asked for. Great temperament, perfect structure, the best 1500.00 I've ever spent. At the risk of sounding close minded, I wouldn't go anywhere else for a WL German Shepherd.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

KZoppa said:


> We intend on breeding Shelby once she's cleared of elbow/hip problems with Shasta's dad for pet quality puppies and we already have a nice long list (about 50-60 people) who are wanting a pup. We'll see how it goes! definitely gonna keep one of the pups for myself!


Totally off topic for this thread but I cannot let this go...

Please do NOT breed a dog you describe as "got pretty bad sep. anxiety and is afraid of her own shadow sometimes". As much as you love her and I'm sure she is a wonderful dog for you, this is not a temperament that should be passed down to future generations, "pet quality puppies" or otherwise.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

From a breeder in Harvard, IL. Paid $1500 and he has a great temperament. So far no health issues and is growing great. 

He was 11 wks old when we brought him home and he loves everyone!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Izaak I adopted from Missouri German Shepherd Rescue (MoGS). He had Pano, HD, looks like an old injury to the hips but he is the most amazing, even tempered dog I have ever met and I LOVE HIM!!

I will be purchasing a puppy sometime in the near future from Kleinen Hain German Shepherds. I met the breeder here and am looking forward to getting my puppy soon!! Home - Kleinen Hain German Shepherds


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Totally off topic for this thread but I cannot let this go...
> 
> Please do NOT breed a dog you describe as "got pretty bad sep. anxiety and is afraid of her own shadow sometimes". As much as you love her and I'm sure she is a wonderful dog for you, this is not a temperament that should be passed down to future generations, "pet quality puppies" or otherwise.



Koda has finally been cleared to get Neutered after going through his Heartworm treatment. My Father, only half jokingly, has said to me, "Why don't we find him a girl to have some puppies?". This is coming from a Man who, less than six months ago was horrified of German Shepherds and large breed dogs, having been attacked by some random breed of dog earlier in his life. Koda has apparently done enough to change his mentality in regards to Shepherds that he wants to continue "his" specific line, hah!

I've had to explain to him, however, that I don't know a darn thing about where Koda came from as he was a stray. Not that I'm that well versed on the subject, but he had no idea that a dog should have its hips/elbows x-rayed, its lineage checked for health/temperament issues, titled, all of these things, before even _considering_ it for breeding. Just because Koda is a wonderful, well-rounded, well-behaved, sweet dog for us, doesn't mean his offspring (Let along combined with whatever bitch he were to be bred with) would come out as well as he did.

Long story short, my Pops now gets it and Koda's parts are going bye-bye.  (Sorry buddy!)


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

shilo was a crags list puppy, :/ i know bad right? but i like to think we saved her,, she was 200$ and is now 50 pounds and a thin thin dog! im pretty sure she is part coyote, she was born on a farm is a stubern nelly!! but shes my baby!!

chucho is a shelter dog!  a momas boy,, he was abused by the man in the fzmily so he looks at the male in our family more to make sure he isnt going to be hit.

they are both amazing dogs


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Rosa was rescued by Big Dogs Big Hearts, she was all the way down in Georgia. She was nursed back to health by her foster mommy (JeanKBBMMMAAN, we are forever grateful). We paid a nominal adoption fee, considering the vet bills that were incurred to rid her of the parasite infestations she had. She was about 4 or 5 months old when she came to us. She has severe hip dysplasia, slight elbow dysplasia, and a touchy stomach. I love her to pieces. 


Niko came from an upstate NY breeder, Peakes Brook Kennels. We paid $1200. I am very happy with him physically and also satisfied with his temperament. He's slightly fearful about some things, has dog issues too, but I have to lay blame at my own feet since I suspect if we had tried harder, maybe we could have avoided those issues. Niko came to us at 8 weeks old. He's everything I dreamed having a GSD would be.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> Totally off topic for this thread but I cannot let this go...
> 
> Please do NOT breed a dog you describe as "got pretty bad sep. anxiety and is afraid of her own shadow sometimes". As much as you love her and I'm sure she is a wonderful dog for you, this is not a temperament that should be passed down to future generations, "pet quality puppies" or otherwise.


I agree with Chris. Breeding a fearful dog is a really bad idea. Just check out some of the threads on this forum from people who have puppies who are fearful. It is genetic.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Totally off topic for this thread but I cannot let this go...
> 
> Please do NOT breed a dog you describe as "got pretty bad sep. anxiety and is afraid of her own shadow sometimes". As much as you love her and I'm sure she is a wonderful dog for you, this is not a temperament that should be passed down to future generations, "pet quality puppies" or otherwise.


 
okay i wanted to clear this up. Shelby was conditioned by previous owners to think that being away even for a couple minutes is the worst possible thing that could EVER happen. These people had absolutely no business with a german shepherd. She is a fabulous dog. She has become a very confident girl with us, is no longer afraid of things because she's been allowed to investigate and sniff them and things she's never seen before are no longer scary. She'll just stroll on by without a care in the world. Her seperation anxiety issues are going away as she is learning she doesnt always have to be with us and time alone is good. In fact, she's seeking out a quiet spot just for her now. She's no longer anxious. We all know that far too many people get animals they have no idea how to handle, train, ect. Shelby was just treated badly and not taught properly. These people took a sick pleasure encouraging the seperation anxiety. The only reason they got rid of her was because their son was allergic to her. From the time they got her as a puppy, she was tethered to one of them at all times. She wasnt allowed to be a dog. She has quickly become a confident, respectable shepherd who is happy to meet and play with other dogs, kids, adults, cats, horses.... you name it. As long as we tell her its okay,she's fine. Will she ever get over her seperation issues, maybe not totally but she has gotten a great deal better. Had she continued to be a scaredy cat and destructive when we have to be gone, i would not even consider breeding her. But personally, you not knowing her and my failure to explain the situation and how she came to us well or well enough, i can only tell you in the hopes you'll believe me when i say, she has become a fabulous example of the breed in my opinion. Good with everyone in the family, aloof with strangers, confident in her surroundings and herself, loyal, intelligent, fabulous with kids... yes, given these facts, i see nothing negative in the dog she has become in the hands of a responible and knowlegdable of the breed owner and i do intend to breed her. I have responsible homes lined up and waiting with a list of further homes in case the first on the list are unable. Were she showing any negative traits what so ever, i would have her spayed immediately. I would never breed a dog that i feel would not pass admirable traits to the pups. She is an excellent family dog and wonderful with kids and other animals and i believe she would pass those traits to her pups as well as her confidence she has in herself and her surroundings. She has really bloomed in our home and i look forward to having one of her pups wreaking havoc in our home as GSD pups tend to do.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we're also planning to start agility training and eventually competing with Shelby next year as we're in the process of getting ready to move to a new state. I apologize greatly for those i have confused. I have aspirations of being a GSD breeder and i feel i have good judgement in the dogs. I would NEVER breed a fearful/aggressive dog. Only those i feel compliment the breed and can improve upon it. We had our male neutered (previous male before the male we rescued) because we felt he would not compliment or improve the breed. 

Shelby has passed her health tests. Her elbows and hips are scheduled to be certified and we'll go from there. I also intend on temperment testing her just to be sure and if/when she passes those with flying colors, i will breed her. If she fails even one, she'll be spayed immediately. So please, if anyone has a good recommendation for temperment testing in NC i would greatly appreciate it as i'm new to temperment testing in NC since i'm not from here.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats awesome that Shelby has done so well and has come so far with your help and care. Very happy for you both.

But please, don't breed your dog.  Too many dogs, not enough good homes. 

Look at all the people on this thread who got their dog from a rescue, a shelter, an add on craiglist from someone who did not want to keep their dog anymore.  There are TONS of really nice dogs like Shelby out there, there is no need to breed for more.


----------



## naturesbeauty (Sep 17, 2015)

*Finding our Forever Bud*

I am on the market for a German Shepherd puppy and come across your post on the purchase of your dogs. I have been looking high and low for a reputable breeder with a reasonable price I can afford. Please would you kindly share who you purchased your German Shepherd dogs from.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

My adult Shepherds are from Alaska Dog Board and Train - my most trusted breeders and friends.

Lynx vom Lytle - Ironhide (5.5 years) OFA Good Hips, Normal Heart, Thyroid and Elbows. BH, FO, IPO 3, UR02, CGN, HIT. Amazing temperament and drives. Has also done workshops on bite prevention for young kids and done public demos and walked in the Canada Day parades. Never had a vet visit outside of puppy vaccines and health certificates for travel. Has had 2 litters, whelped naturally and raised by mom. Even the litter of 11 required no supplementation. VERY stable, VERY healthy. Purchase price $1,800 USD.



Wales vom Lytle - Gladiator (4.5 years) OFA Good Hips, Normal Heart/Thyroid/Elbows. BH, APR1, FO, CGN, HIT. Amazing temperament and drives. Has also done workshops on bite prevention for young kids and done public demos and walked in the Canada Day parades. VERY stable. Has had one "incident" after bad rabies vaccine that nearly killed him. He is now vaccine exempt. Other than that no vet visits other than puppy vax and health certificates for travel. He sired one litter with Ironhide. $1,300 USD



Optimus Prime vom Ironhide - Hellboy (15 months). OFA Prelims good. FO. Seriously the most amazing boy. A bit large for my taste, (90 +lbs currently) but phenomenal temperament and drives. Home bred, so no purchase price.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Shelby i got from the local classifieds site, paid $100 for her. If her nose hadnt been burned to the point of being discolored (she has permanent burn scarring the vet say will never be black again but a pinkish) she would make an awesome show dog. She's got pretty bad sep. anxiety and is afraid of her own shadow sometimes but she was abused by the husband of the woman i adopted her from and she was a *BYB dog* whose "breeder" said if nobody took her, she would drown her. She's great with the kids, doesnt bark except when she wants Riley to play with her. Stubborn but sweet. Wont listen to a thing my husband tells her to do.
> 
> We intend on breeding Shelby once she's cleared of elbow/hip problems with Shasta's dad for *pet quality puppies* and we already have a nice long list (about 50-60 people) who are wanting a pup. We'll see how it goes! definitely gonna keep one of the pups for myself!


 PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE re-read what you wrote and make the right choice. GSD's should not be purposely bred to produce "pets" and definitely not from lines you yourself describe as BYB dogs.

We all love GSD's here, and I'm sure you do too, but there is so much more to breeding these dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this thread is very old. KZoppa has learned since posting that(she doesn't even have Shelby anymore) and rarely posts here so doubtful she'll even see your advice. 
I totally agree with your message~I bet KZoppa does as well, and it bears repeating. Knowing better makes us do better


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> this thread is very old. KZoppa has learned since posting that(she doesn't even have Shelby anymore) and rarely posts here so doubtful she'll even see your advice.
> I totally agree with your message~I bet KZoppa does as well, and it bears repeating. Knowing better makes us do better


LOL Thank you! I totally never even checked the dates! 

Glad she reconsidered, that is fantastic to hear.


----------

